
QuikBots for Word in beta now - axbean
http://axbean.com/Quikbots_Beta_for_Word.html
======
axbean
QuikBots for Word is a custom tab integrated into Word with one-click actions,
easy-to-understand graphics and new commands you wish Microsoft had invented.
It's designed specifically for people who hate Word's bloated functions, and
will save time and help you get your work done without all the clicking
around.

We're looking for beta testers now, so please check it out!

